# Pulsar



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

anybody got one of these??? looking at the pulsar version for work and just wondered what peoples impressions of this watch is?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> anybody got one of these??? looking at the pulsar version for work and just wondered what peoples impressions of this watch is?


I`ve got one so does a friend of mine at work, while mine only gets worn occasionally (you know what I`m like ) he uses his one as his work watch.They are well made especially for the selling price & IMO good looking to boot. Mind you Shawn at 39mm excluding crown a little smaller the your usual watches :wink2:

*Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063*










I presume you remember Foggy`s answer to a query I had about the RAF version  Is This Genuine?

Here`s a couple of photos of that particular watch....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmm that was what i was wondering.....size wise i think i need something a little smaller and i think this might fit the bill....is it 18 or 20mm lugs mach?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mmmm that was what i was wondering.....size wise i think i need something a little smaller and i think this might fit the bill....is it 18 or 20mm lugs mach?


20mm, I think a black Nato suits it best.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

think i will pick one up this week....and order a nato from roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> think i will pick one up this week....and order a nato from roy


I think you`ll like it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > think i will pick one up this week....and order a nato from roy
> ...


hope so........................


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thats a very sensible watch mate .are you ok.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Love the Pulsar mil style or even the actual issued ones (but never did get one of the issued versions). Did research it last year and read some had probs with the crown falling off? Nevertheless, as the posters here say, they are happy with theirs!

I have 2 Pulsar mil style watches, not chronos but one quartz and the other the Kinetic version. Both are so amazingly clear and very reasonable. For some reason the Kinetic model is/was only issued to UK? Bought mine from an American ...


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Thian said:


> Love the Pulsar mil style or even the actual issued ones (but never did get one of the issued versions). Did research it last year and read some had probs with the crown falling off? Nevertheless, as the posters here say, they are happy with theirs!
> 
> I have 2 Pulsar mil style watches, not chronos but one quartz and the other the Kinetic version. Both are so amazingly clear and very reasonable. For some reason the Kinetic model is/was only issued to UK? Bought mine from an American ...


The Kinetic version was (and is) available on a Daily Telegraph offer. I nearly bought one when my Seiko Kinetic failed.

Instead I joined this forum.

One thousand posts later I wonder if ..................


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> thats a very sensible watch mate .are you ok.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

grey said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > Love the Pulsar mil style or even the actual issued ones (but never did get one of the issued versions). Did research it last year and read some had probs with the crown falling off? Nevertheless, as the posters here say, they are happy with theirs!
> ...


ah, good to know that, thanks. By the way what Seiko Kinetic failed you? I have several. Was yours one of the faulty caliber ones 5m42 and 5m43?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Thian said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > Thian said:
> ...


It was a 5M42 that failed on me, but knowing I could get updates I knowingly bought two tired 5M43 Sports 200s and got these recapacitored. The results seem varied. The 5M42 has been back twice to the guy who replaced it. He ultrasonically cleaned it twice to remove clogged lubricant and then replaced the capacitor again and it routinely keeps '20 seconds' charge. One of the 200m Divers does the same but the other has just stopped on me after not wearing it for a week or so at 20 seconds. h34r: Nice watches though, with sapphire crystals and one on a Lumpy, the other on a Toshi.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=38961


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

grey said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > grey said:
> ...


Thanks for the info....I too had a 2 tone Sports 200 dress diver 5m43 replaced with the newer 4-6 month capacitor....but did not wear it for several months and the battery emptied its charge.....trouble with kinetics if not worn daily or if you don't have a Seiko charger!


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

So ebay has ex Iraqi Air Force Breitlings and our Aircrew have Pulsars? I knew the defence budget was tight but that's unbelievable! 

I reckon they have spent too much on the new Aircraft Carriers and Typhoons and had to have cutbacks in the Watch and timepiece department.


----------

